# LD Lines launch offers.Boulogne from 12th feb



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

Hi
LD have some offers on their website .They start sailing to boulogne 12th feb, a few months early.

regards terry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LDLines*

Hi

Does LDLines operate the service on a purely commercial basis or do they receive funding from the French government like certain other French operators do, thus preventing the British operators from competing on an equal footing?

Looks too expensive to me though, irrespective of the above.

Russell


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: us to we have looked at their prices it's a no go for us :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just compared the price with our Eurotunnel booking for August. Same dates and times, Eurotunnel £2 cheaper.
And we don't have to pay for Eurotunnel.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Well at least some of the Speedferries staff have got a job at LD.

Russell


----------

